# High Range Wifi Modem



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello, guys I've a BSNL Broadband connection and ZTE-ZXDSL-531B router wifi modem that comes with BSNL. The problem is that the signal drops after moving 10 feet plus.
So, I planned to spend money on a modem which should perform high range of connectivity, with at least two antennas. 
My budget is not sure but I want pure performance, it should not be expensive and issues. Also I'm kinda newbie in networking so I need a guide to set password protection for wifi.
As I searched on internet market, I saw D-Link DSL-2750U, I want to how it is? Is it compatible with USB portable HDD to download torrents and how?

And what is the difference between 150mbps or 300mbps modem? I've 4Mbps connection.


----------



## Mario (Aug 30, 2012)

rider said:


> Hello, guys I've a BSNL Broadband connection and ZTE-ZXDSL-531B router wifi modem that comes with BSNL. The problem is that the signal drops after moving 10 feet plus.
> So, I planned to spend money on a modem which should perform high range of connectivity, with at least two antennas.
> My budget is not sure but I want pure performance, it should not be expensive and issues. Also I'm kinda newbie in networking so I need a guide to set password protection for wifi.
> As I searched on internet market, I saw D-Link DSL-2750U, I want to how it is? Is it compatible with USB portable HDD to download torrents and how?
> ...



Do NOT get DLink! Repeat - Stay AWAY from DLink.

You can try tplink w8961nd - should be around 1900-2100... or try Asus/Buffalo..
Or specify your budget if you are willing to spend higher.

Lots of networking tuts on this forum - search - ico has a great one I think - for specific problems, you can always post here.

150mbps or 300 mbps wont matter too much unless you want to build your own internal network (tv pc phone tablet inter-connectivity etc.)


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

TP-Link TD-W8961N 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router review | Modem routers Reviews | TechRadar

techradar gave poor review for TP-Link  One other thing is would I able to connect my portable HDD with that and how it will be able to  download torrent stuff? I need help as I want to use this feature.

D-Link has good reviews and 4.5 star in flipkart rating, why you saying to keep away?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you want USB option then look for Asus RT13NU. D-Link has got many disconnection problems.


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> If you want USB option then look for Asus RT13NU. D-Link has got many disconnection problems.



How is the range of asus? and how will i use USB HDD feature?

Asus model has no  antenna, how can I trust it will give me performance like D-link or TP-Link.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> No idea about TP Link, but since I own Asus N13U I can tell you about it.
> 
> Some points about it:
> 
> ...


.....



> And what is the difference between 150mbps or 300mbps modem?



For faster WLAN transfers.



> Also I'm kinda newbie in networking so I need a guide to set password protection for wifi.



> Go to router's setting page (192.168.1.1), enter id and pass (look for default id and pass in manual).

> Under wireless settings, there will be options to give a password, chose encryption level (WPE, WPA, WPA-PSK,WPA2-PSK), choose the last.

> Save it.

> More security can be done by hiding SSID and enabling mac filtering. (normal users won't need it tbh)


----------



## Mario (Aug 31, 2012)

rider said:


> TP-Link TD-W8961N 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router review | Modem routers Reviews | TechRadar
> 
> techradar gave poor review for TP-Link  One other thing is would I able to connect my portable HDD with that and how it will be able to  download torrent stuff? I need help as I want to use this feature.
> 
> D-Link has good reviews and 4.5 star in flipkart rating, why you saying to keep away?



Techradar's review is more than a year old. The firmware has been upgraded since then, even the model design itself has changed. Wireless performance (the main negative in the techradar review) has improved a lot.

Anyway it does not have a USB port. There is a higher version of this product which does - I dont remember the model no. right now but you can check the tplink website.

You could also use Asus RTN13U but thats only a router, not router-cum-modem. You could use two devices like the 13U and the 8961N or get a single device. Asus' products generally work great when you dump some custom firmware (DD/Tomato/Open WRT) in them.

Both Asus and TPLink have good wireless range. At least in my experience.

DLink will frustrate you no end - stay away - forget all reviews - trust what users are saying here - many have suffered.

Check dashing.sujay's post - if you want 2 device solution.


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks* dashing.sujay* and *mario*



dashing.sujay said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you can see I use to have ZTE-ZXDSL-531B which is modem cum router and that asus one is just a router so this means I need to buy a modem separate? And what do you want to say that the USB? The above reasons 
*It doesn't supports resume after a power cut, you have to do it manually.
*Plus it supports only FAT32, can't say about ext3. That means I can't download files > 4GB. So think, what's the purpose of p2p download, if you can't DL > 4GB files ?
is after DDWRT or before? I have to download torrent files that are above 4GB, that's the main priority.

And for no features of USB how is *www.tp-link.com.au/products/details/?model=tl-wr841n


----------



## Mario (Aug 31, 2012)

rider said:


> is after DDWRT or before?


Before DD of course.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

> As you can see I use to have ZTE-ZXDSL-531B which is modem cum router and that asus one is just a router so this means I need to buy a modem separate?



No, just use it in repeater "mode".



> And what do you want to say that the USB? The above reasons
> *It doesn't supports resume after a power cut, you have to do it manually.
> *Plus it supports only FAT32, can't say about ext3. That means I can't download files > 4GB. So think, what's the purpose of p2p download, if you can't DL > 4GB files ?
> is after DDWRT or before? I have to download torrent files that are above 4GB, that's the main priority.



I guess you didn't read my post carefully. The above status is on stock F/W, i.e. before upgrading to ddwrt. After you upgrade, all the issues are resolved. But you loose the full 3 yr warranty.


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

Mario said:


> Before DD of course.



So, i dont want to use ddwrt, it seems to have more disadvantages.
Can you tell me what device i was using before ( ZTE-ZXDSL-531B ) Wireless N Routers or Wireless N Access Points? Whats the difference?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

I've got the D-Link DSL-2750U, bought it to replace the Belkin 802.11g Wireless Router, I wanted more range, as my room is one floor above where the router is. but the dlink has the same range as the belkin when it goes through many walls. I get internet but the status is poor or fair mostly. also the dlink drops the connection randomly for no apparent reason, I have to manually switch it off and on again. the usb does not support p2p, it only supports dlink 3g dongle (bsnl evdo, micromax 3g dongle...etc will not work)........I suggest you don't buy this and look else where, look at Asus RT-N13U as suggested above, its only a router, you can use your bsnl ZTE-ZXDSL-531B as the modem and asus for wireless....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

rider said:


> So, i dont want to use ddwrt, it seems to have more disadvantages.



You got it wrong mate.


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

No guys I need a modem cum router. And I found TP-LINK TL-WR841N is good on paper, the only disadvantage is it has no USB? It is costing me 1.7k and the cheapest modem cum router with USB feature TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND for 3.6k.
I want know the performance of both these devices, how is it overall.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

rider said:


> I have to download torrent files that are above 4GB, that's the main priority.



^ ???



> No guys I need a modem cum router



Why?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ how much range do you want?? will there be any walls obstructing the router??


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ how much range do you want?? will there be any walls obstructing the router??



I need a wifi that should last 20feets on the main floor and should not drop signal at the above floor, thats why I need a 300mbps modem cum router.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^ ???
> 
> 
> 
> Why?



You said that you can not download big files 





> Plus it supports only FAT32, can't say about ext3. That means I can't download files > 4GB. So think, what's the purpose of p2p download, if you can't DL > 4GB files ?


And I need a complete modem cum router because I dont want use my old ZTE as modem for some router and thinking to give it to someone. This is why I need a modem cum router like TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND.

I'm now confused bwteen 150mbps and 300mbps modem cum router. I need wifi range only upto 25 feet and above floor not more that.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

the  TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND has amazing performance, check out this youtube review, but are you sure you don't need more than 25 feet? because most wireless can work good upto 30 feet with one wall in between, the tp link works good even 60 feet away. so maybe the WR1043ND is more than what you need.
in the top floor how many walls will there be??

in my case, when I'm on the top floor hall (i.e right below the router), I get full signal, but when I move to a room away from the hall the signal drops drastically, there are 2-3 walls that come inbetween. but on the ground floor it works fine.....


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 31, 2012)

^Mbps does not decide wifi range


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

rider said:


> And what is the difference between 150mbps or 300mbps modem? I've 4Mbps connection.





dashing.sujay said:


> ....
> For faster WLAN transfers.



^I hope you have read that.



rider said:


> I need a wifi that should last 20feets on the main floor and should not drop signal at the above floor, thats why I need a 300mbps modem cum router.



N13U should cover it. But with good or fair signal, not a big deal though. No drops.



> You said that you can not download big files



......if you don't upgrade to ddwrt.



> And I need a complete modem cum router because I dont want use my old ZTE as modem for some router and thinking to give it to someone. This is why I need a modem cum router like TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND.



Then forget P2P.


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^Mbps does not decide wifi range



so why people buys 300mbps one? Is there any difference in wifi range of TL-WR841N and TL-WR740N, beside 300mbps and 150mbps respectively?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

@Mario 
me and my neighbour have been using dlink for over a year... what kind of issues have you heard about?


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I hope you have read that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why D-Link DSL-2750U and  TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND are both modem cum router and can able to download torrent data, why should I forget P2P.

And is there any difference in wifi range of TL-WR841N and TL-WR740N, beside 300mbps and 150mbps respectively? Both are wifi modem cum router and having 700 bucks price difference but no USB. I have to use wifi for my laptop and mobile phone, thats it so for this 150mbps router is enough or not?


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^Mbps does not decide wifi range



the antenna does...right?



rider said:


> Why D-Link DSL-2750U and  TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND are both modem cum router and can able to download torrent data, why should I forget P2P.
> 
> And is there any difference in wifi range of TL-WR841N and TL-WR740N, beside 300mbps and 150mbps respectively? Both are wifi modem cum router and having 700 bucks price difference but no USB. I have to use wifi for my laptop and mobile phone, thats it so for this 150mbps router is enough or not?



D-Link DSL-2750U does not support p2p.

the  TL-WR841N will have better range than TL-WR740N not because its 300Mbps but because it has 2 5dBi Omni Directional Antenna's,  
this is the image given in tlinks site, its pretty misleading I believe
*i46.tinypic.com/akablu.jpg


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay, thanks dan4u! So, you mean TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND is the cheapest option for USB + torrent downloading in modem cum router?

@Mario 





> 150mbps or 300 mbps wont matter too much unless you want to build your own internal network (tv pc phone tablet inter-connectivity etc.)


Explain internal network? I've to use only for laptop and mobile phone, sometimes two laptops.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

rider said:


> Okay, thanks dan4u! So, you mean TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND is the cheapest option for USB + torrent downloading in modem cum router?
> 
> @Mario
> Explain internal network? I've to use only for laptop and mobile phone, sometimes two laptops.



Where did you read that TP Link supports P2P ?

Internal network meant WLAN = Wireless LAN. Greater than WLAN speed, faster the b/w intra-network devices.


----------



## rider (Aug 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Where did you read that TP Link supports P2P ?
> 
> Internal network meant WLAN = Wireless LAN. Greater than WLAN speed, faster the b/w intra-network devices.



[YOUTUBE]g3y62fPFoak[/YOUTUBE]
*What are the options for the for USB + torrent downloading in wifi modem cum router? As you said Asus RT13NU is just a router and it needs a modem.*


----------



## Mario (Aug 31, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @Mario
> me and my neighbour have been using dlink for over a year... what kind of issues have you heard about?



Heard? Even better - experienced. With more than one model - all sub50$ cheapo ones.

Issues? Connection stability mostly, random restarts very rarely, etc etc.

Please don't start a flame war - these are my own experiences, yours may be better - in fact, I would be happy if your's is better


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

No flame war
I just wanted to know the issues you faced
Are there even dlink fanbois lol


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2012)

> What are the options for the for USB + torrent downloading in wifi modem cum router? As you said Asus RT13NU is just a router and it needs a modem.



Increase your budget to around 4k, then you can expect _some _offering. That too you will mostly get only "routers", not modem+router combo. You can buy any simple ADSL+ modem under 1k or even in .5k if 2nd hand.


----------



## rider (Sep 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Increase your budget to around 4k, then you can expect _some _offering. That too you will mostly get only "routers", not modem+router combo. You can buy any simple ADSL+ modem under 1k or even in .5k if 2nd hand.



That is expensive and complicated for me and others who will use. I left the idea of USB router cum model. Now, I've to finalize a simple wifi cum router that emits high range of wifi signal. For this TL-WR841N looks fine, any idea how is it or any other option?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 1, 2012)

Its fine, you may go ahead.


----------



## rider (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks dude.


----------



## viki (Sep 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I guess you didn't read my post carefully. The above status is on stock F/W, i.e. before upgrading to ddwrt. After you upgrade, all the issues are resolved. But you loose the full 3 yr warranty.




Excuse me for butting in but won't the warranty remain safe if one can write the ASUS firmware back on the router.

I hope they cannot detect anything after one writes the latest firmware which the company supplies for downloads from it site.

Please share your comments, since I am interested in the same model but need concrete feed back from a user of the device.

Thanks



rider said:


> Okay, thanks dan4u! So, you mean TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND is the cheapest option for USB + torrent downloading in modem cum router?



But where does it says that TL-WR1043ND can download torrents independently. I just browsed the TP Link site but it does not claims any such thing, or I am missing something???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 1, 2012)

viki said:


> Excuse me for butting in but won't the warranty remain safe if one can write the ASUS firmware back on the router.
> 
> I hope they cannot detect anything after one writes the latest firmware which the company supplies for downloads from it site.
> 
> ...



Obviously you can revert back to stock F/W and save warranty (if it doesn't gets bricked, though chances are too less of that), but I just mentioned it for the sake of probable owners.


----------



## rider (Sep 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Obviously you can revert back to stock F/W and save warranty (if it doesn't gets bricked, though chances are too less of that), but I just mentioned it for the sake of probable owners.



You should mention this man, the warranty  issue was deal-breaker for me.



viki said:


> But where does it says that TL-WR1043ND can download torrents independently. I just browsed the TP Link site but it does not claims any such thing, or I am missing something???



Yes, it has no USB feature but apart from this it is VFM and performance of wifi signals is incredibly outstanding. I'll order asap.

Also I can download torrents with some tab or phone and transfer to PC.


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 23, 2012)

which is the best adsl modem with wifi having highest range?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

gsmsikar said:


> which is the best adsl modem with wifi having highest range?



Budget ?


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 23, 2012)

low and high both price but the range should be the best


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

gsmsikar said:


> low and high both price but the range should be the best



This doesn't gives a sense of price. Anyways, you want just router or modem+router combo ?


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 23, 2012)

i want modem + router combo


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2012)

this is best at its price of ~2100:
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS
if you want even more range get this for ~620,add it to above & get good range across 3 floors:
TPLINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TP-LINK | eBay


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 24, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> this is best at its price of ~2100:
> TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS
> if you want even more range get this for ~620,add it to above & get good range across 3 floors:
> TPLINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TP-LINK | eBay



does this extra antenna actually increases the wifi range?
can we use this antenna with any other adsl modem ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2012)

someone here posted about using this antenna & getting range across 3 floors so yes it does work.you can use it with another modem but let me tell you that there is no adsl wifi modem from any company which comes close to tp-link unless you want to save ~300-400 by buying an inferior product or spend ~500-600 more to buy an overpriced inferior product.


----------

